# Rear reflector Advice?



## mike j (Aug 23, 2013)

Picked up a girls skip tooth Rollfast 84 SN stamped on bottom of crank housing. Rear fender has two vertical holes approx. 1 5/8" apart. Wondering what was the correct reflector for this bike. Has a tank & shark fender headlight. Can post photos. if needed.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 23, 2013)

mike j said:


> Picked up a girls skip tooth Rollfast 84 SN stamped on bottom of crank housing. Rear fender has two vertical holes approx. 1 5/8" apart. Wondering what was the correct reflector for this bike. Has a tank & shark fender headlight. Can post photos. if needed.




What year is it.They may be for a drop stand braket. Are there ears on the drop outs were a drop stand would be.


----------



## mike j (Aug 23, 2013)

No ears, was told it was late forties to early 50s', has a regular kick stand that appears original.


----------

